# General Business Category > Marketing Forum > [Question] Marketing Advice

## YUM Culinary School

I have started a cooking school & would really appreciate some advice on marketing. Obviously my target market is the local community & so I have looked at an ad in our local newspaper. On a small budget this is not cheap (R4 500 for 1/4 page). I decided on a quarter page for the launch and then smaller ads on a regular basis. My question is how do I capitalize on this? Any ideas what to include to get the most out of my first ad? My thoughts so far...
sponsor a course for an unemployed person (& see them through the process of securing a job) thought the paper might discount the ad if I did this but no such luck.
There is an exclusive Health Spa that I could piggy back with 
Do you think discounted courses initially would work or do you think this would just make me look cheap?
Any idea how to target the affluent neighbourhood nearby - something out of the box, not just pamphlets.

Sorry for all the questions, just could really use some creative input! I realize how important marketing is...my head is buzzing with ideas, just turning it into reality is a bit challenging.

----------


## Dave A

Cooking demos at malls/supermarkets/whatever?

----------


## Dave A

School career days?

----------


## Bizadlisitng

I agree with Dave, do demos and try and cater for some or other event where you can show case your talents. Let people know what you have on offer. Cooking at an event you do not have to make a profit but you can make a big impact. There is always someone asking who made the food.

----------


## mother

You say you could piggy back onto an exclusive Health spa... Is that only for the ad you mean? Or to actually do their meals?

----------


## YUM Culinary School

Thanks for the advice & replies, keep them coming! I wouldn't really want to share space on the launch ad with the health spa. Maybe run a comp offering a free course & one of their treatments. The owner of the spa was keen for me to do the catering (@ no charge) for a function for her clients in return for exposure. They are the ideal target market - LSM 9 to 10. Initially I will focus on classes for domestic workers. I was also thinking of flyers with a small edible freebie handed out by girls in chef's attire. Something I saw a school do overseas: http://www.guerrillapromos.com/2008/...guerrilla.html
Don't know how I would get this past municipal laws? Maybe a bit too way out?!

----------


## YUM Culinary School

I was also contemplating Groupon / similar social buying site. I wouldn't discount the whole course (4 modules), only the first class with no obligation to purchase the course. I would limit numbers to avoid problems. Anyone know the waiting period for Groupon?

----------


## wynn

Consider what Dave said 'School Career Days' some of this years matric class are potentially next years class.

The mothers from the whole schools are this years short course pupils.

And if you attend the school bazaars you could grow the potential base.

----------


## Bizadlisitng

That is the way to go, it is always good to offer a beginners course for free, creating interest to take further courses. Give a discount on the students who have completed the first course. You can then request your first batch of students to give you referrals, if the students enjoyed the course and learn t new skills they sure to enroll for a more advanced course.

----------


## solweb

> I have started a cooking school & would really appreciate some advice on marketing. Obviously my target market is the local community & so I have looked at an ad in our local newspaper. On a small budget this is not cheap (R4 500 for 1/4 page). I decided on a quarter page for the launch and then smaller ads on a regular basis. My question is how do I capitalize on this? Any ideas what to include to get the most out of my first ad? My thoughts so far...
> sponsor a course for an unemployed person (& see them through the process of securing a job) thought the paper might discount the ad if I did this but no such luck.
> There is an exclusive Health Spa that I could piggy back with 
> Do you think discounted courses initially would work or do you think this would just make me look cheap?
> Any idea how to target the affluent neighbourhood nearby - something out of the box, not just pamphlets.
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, just could really use some creative input! I realize how important marketing is...my head is buzzing with ideas, just turning it into reality is a bit challenging.


The Internet is a good place to promote your business, even if you are only "local"  Google Places is a good place to promote a local business. It also allows you to add your own discount coupons. 

Being Google, you will get a good ranking if someone searches your service in your area. 

Another place is Hot Frog

This listings are free, and take little time to set up.

----------


## Bizadlisitng

Thanks Solweb for providing another directory

----------


## YUM Culinary School

Thanks for all the useful suggestions, I didn't think of Google Places. I've just created a Facebook page:http://www.facebook.com/pages/YUM-Cu...086235?sk=info
I've been trying to create a 'landing' page for FB with no luck, it's a bit beyond me!

----------


## zunaid

> I have started a cooking school & would really appreciate some advice on marketing. Obviously my target market is the local community & so I have looked at an ad in our local newspaper. On a small budget this is not cheap (R4 500 for 1/4 page). I decided on a quarter page for the launch and then smaller ads on a regular basis. My question is how do I capitalize on this? Any ideas what to include to get the most out of my first ad? My thoughts so far...
> sponsor a course for an unemployed person (& see them through the process of securing a job) thought the paper might discount the ad if I did this but no such luck.
> There is an exclusive Health Spa that I could piggy back with 
> Do you think discounted courses initially would work or do you think this would just make me look cheap?
> Any idea how to target the affluent neighbourhood nearby - something out of the box, not just pamphlets.
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, just could really use some creative input! I realize how important marketing is...my head is buzzing with ideas, just turning it into reality is a bit challenging.


Hi there

Some great ideas on this page and you would definitely want to give them a go.

Some quick ideas I think you could try

1) Advertising rates can often be negotiated down. Try this - give the newspaper a cheque for R1500 with your ad. Tell them you have a small budget - they can run the ad and cash your cheque if they have space. Really nothing much to lose from your side.

2) All your ads should have an offer - ideally a discount code for the first module of your course.

3) You have already hit on one of the most powerful marketing strategies - going to other businesses who already are selling to your target market. So what you want to do this is offer them vouchers which have really big discounts on the first module. So if the module is R1000 the discount can be for like R950. The key then is to wow people on the first module so that they do sign up for the rest. What you can also do is add in a surprise bonus at the end of the first module for people who sign up within say 48 hours. This can something like a cooking utensil (ideally high end brand name that would be really liked by target market).

4) Internet marketing is a huge area. Google places already mentioned is a very good idea. You would also want to get a nice website running which is Search Engine Optimised. Google this for further details. what would be a good idea to try would be to shoot some videos (even with a decent phone camera) and post these to YouTube. You can have a series of mini cooking lessons.

Good luck with your venture and keep us posted as to how it goes.

----------

Mark Atkinson (18-Sep-11)

----------


## Newretailer

What about Facebook? You can advertise targeting only your surrounding areas. It is a relatively cheap way of advertising and you can set a daily limit. I run a FB ad once or twice a month with a limited budget. I find it a good way to create awareness.

I have heard of mixed results with Groupon. I think it could be quite successful to use as a carrot to draw people in.

----------


## Blurock

If you want to target the affluent market, there is a relatively cheap solution in golf course advertising. Golfers are normally in the higher LSM groupings and with Fairway Advertising you reach your local community and a very specific target market. Much more cost effective than newspaper or magazine adds. :Cool: 

There are advertising opportunities at Durban and Beachwood golf courses, but I am not sure if there is something in your area. Send me a private message if you are interested and I can put you in touch with the relevant people.  :Wink:

----------


## Pap_sak

I would guess that there are two markets, one for the career chief and another for the amatuer chief looking to learn new skills. How you advertise would be on which group you are targetting.

How about entering for the biggest koeksister in the guiness book of records... :Smile: 

BTW R4500 seems steep, at least ask for a 1/4 editorial to go with the add.

Some schools thier own newspapers that offer very resonable rates...maybe often some basic introduction to cooking courses to get thier juices flowing.

----------


## CreativeDesigns

I agree with all the other posters, however, the way that I choose to go, when advertising in a newspaper or magazine is that  you should have an incentive for people to visit your website. When they get to your website, include a short form for them to complete (name and email address), and a discount coupon (for example) will be emailed to them.
This is great because they are giving you their email address. You know that they are interested, so you can market future offerings to them.. AND if it is a coupon that gets emailed to them, well, they will definitely be spending it with you  :Smile:

----------


## Raymond Smit

1) Develop a 90 word or less unique selling propostion (that what separtes you from every other cooking school in the area). Why should
I come to your school?If you can't come up with this you will eventually be forced by the market to compete on price. 

2) Phone every other successful cooking school in south africa and interview them (ask how they started, how do they get customers and so on)
This is called marketing arbitrage. Instead of testing hundreds of different advertising mediums you'll probably find out 7 out of 10 schools all marketed a certain
way. Chances are if you use that method you will get results too.

3) Stop spending money on advertising that isn't working.

4) Do not stop marketing that's already working.

5) Capture your students email and mailing adresses. Offer them advance courses or related courses
when they leave. Universities for example market a masters degree to you when you graduate. And a doctors
degree when your finished with your masters and so on. 

6) Find out your true target market. For example, my ideal target market is a business between 
5-50mil who is spending too much money on advertising and not seeing results. I've got about 10 other
criteria's to go with this. If your market is "everyone" your marketing/advertising WILL FAIL.

7) Reset the buying criteria/work the right appeal for your market. Or get lower conversion rates across the board from
all of your marketing efforts.

8) Community marketing. Donate a check in trade for a local underprivileged school. The condition: you hand the check 
over to them when they get the local newspaper to take a picture of you giving it to them.

9) Visit my blog  :Smile:

----------

Dave A (20-Jan-12)

----------

